# Fig Wood



## tareed94 (Jul 8, 2019)

Has anyone here used fig wood for smoking? I keep seeing where it's considered a good wood for smoking, but I can't find anyone describing the flavor profile or anything.

I had a rent house in Corpus that had a fig tree and they told me I could cut it down so my dogs didn't get sick from the fruit. I had the foresight to cut the wood into small chunks, put it in a metal container, and stuck it in the attic until I moved 6 months later. It's been another year and a half since I moved so it is very dry. I've got more beside the house drying out that I got free from a guy doing some trimming on Craigslist.


----------



## ravenclan (Jul 8, 2019)

found this on the internet. I have not used it but sure would like to try!

As it turns out, *fig wood* is used for *smoking* meats in some of the finest restaurants in the U.S. A New York Times article states that, "At Mercer Kitchen in SoHo, the chef, Chris Beischer, uses the *wood* to roast lobsters and make pizza. Chez Panisse in Berkeley, Calif., uses it for *smoking* meats.

HERE IS THE SECRET--SMOKE WITH FIG WOOD.

After years of smoking with virtually every type of smoking wood--FIG is the best. I have never seen this mentioned as a smoking wood. You will notice a difference in the smoke smell. VERY PLEASANT--just the smoke makes you hungry. Fig is hard to find, but worth the effort. Only takes a handful.


----------



## tareed94 (Jul 8, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> found this on the internet. I have not used it but sure would like to try!
> 
> As it turns out, *fig wood* is used for *smoking* meats in some of the finest restaurants in the U.S. A New York Times article states that, "At Mercer Kitchen in SoHo, the chef, Chris Beischer, uses the *wood* to roast lobsters and make pizza. Chez Panisse in Berkeley, Calif., uses it for *smoking* meats.
> 
> ...



That's all I've been able to find, or just people talking about having it. It's odd to me that nobody seems to post anything about the flavor. Idk if you've ever smelled fig, but it smells almost like cinnamon before it burns, and even better after it burns. Guess I'll need to grab some chicken and be the guinea pig to tell everyone my thoughts on the flavors I find.


----------



## tareed94 (Aug 20, 2019)

Finally grabbed some chicken breast. Got two in the smoker now. The one on the right has salt, pepper, and garlic powder, the one on the left has salt and “Chupacabra” seasoning that I found at HEB. Fig wood chunks are on the pan above the fire smoking away. My inkbird smoker probe doesn’t seem to be happy that it got left in the smoker because it’s acting up tonight. It’ll sit about 250, then drop to 230, then work back


----------



## Tiburon (Sep 1, 2019)

So what does it taste like? Worth the smoke, I've got access to a fig tree.


----------



## kmmamm (Sep 1, 2019)

Fig is used extensively in Mediterranean regions, great aroma, fairly mild on the palette.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 1, 2019)

I have access to fig. Going to cut some limbs and let it age then use.


----------



## tareed94 (Sep 3, 2019)

Forgot to update. It imparts a flavor that is difficult to describe, but very tasty. It's a sweeter smoke flavor, and is almost a little cinnamony. Highly recommend to anyone that can get their hands on some. I'd say it's good for anything you'd smoke with a fruit wood, I don't think it'd be that great for like a brisket or something but I could be wrong.


----------



## forktender (Sep 9, 2019)

Man that's a lot of wood for two breasts, you could get plenty of smoke for 2 dozen breasts with a piece of wood the size of a golf ball or 1/4 of what you have in the smoker. Don't waste it, I use fig wood all the time, I love it on fish, fowl and pork it reminds me of pear wood.


----------

